# a bed of Java Moss



## gil_ong (Apr 15, 2008)

i'm thinking of ripping out what i currently have and just planting java moss across the whole floor.

how much trouble do you reckon i'm asking for?

how long before the java moss completely takes over and i have to practically nuke the tank?


----------



## Mikaila31 (Nov 29, 2009)

I have no idea by what you mean over take.... if there is too much plant you simply remove it. Sell it, give it away, chuck it in the trash..... You think it goes crazy..lol... try controlling it in a high tech tank...


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Good luck, Gil. Try as I might, I've never been able to get the stuff to behave itself for very long. It always just decided to grow in every direction except the one I wanted.


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

it catches alot of debris and takes some effort to keep it clean


----------



## gil_ong (Apr 15, 2008)

TheOldSalt said:


> Good luck, Gil. Try as I might, I've never been able to get the stuff to behave itself for very long. It always just decided to grow in every direction except the one I wanted.


i foresee a lot of trimming to keep things in check. here's hoping that it sticks to the bottom more than growing UP. 


BV77 said:


> it catches alot of debris and takes some effort to keep it clean


thanks for the heads up. i vacuum weekly now, so i might have to ramp that up. what kind of debris have you noticed getting trapped?


----------



## Tallonebball (Apr 6, 2009)

everything that falls to the bottom will get trapped, food, waste, etc.


----------

